# :) tolle Überraschung - Gartenbank



## Tanny (9. Juni 2015)

Heute habe ich eine große Überraschung erlebt 

Meine Mutter hatte im Garten eine nie benutzte, alte verwitterte Gartenbank stehen,
die ich jedesmal, wenn ich da war "bewundert" habe:

  

Heute nun bekam ich eine Lieferung:

Meine Mama wollte mir eine Überraschung machen, hat die Bank von Grund auf renovieren lassen 
und nun steht sie hier:

        
Ich bin total begeistert!!!!

LG
Kirstin


----------



## amselmeister (9. Juni 2015)

sehr schick das ganze


----------



## Digicat (9. Juni 2015)

Das ist aber von deiner Mama eine schönes Geschenk.

Ich freue mich mit Dir ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Küstensegler (9. Juni 2015)

Sehr schöne Bank.
Da werde ich wohl mal am Freitag probesitzen 

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Patrick K (9. Juni 2015)

Ja Mama ist / war  doch die BESTE 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Eva-Maria (9. Juni 2015)

wow, toll!
Sie steht dort, als wäre' sie genau dafür vorgesehen gewesen.
Du hast aber 'ne wirklich ganz liebe Ma!!!


----------



## jule (10. Juni 2015)

Hallo! 

Die schaut echt klasse aus (wobei ich sie vorher auch seeehr schick gefunden habe - aber ich steh eh auf so "altes Zeug"  ) 

Gab es denn einen Anlass für das Geschenk oder gabs die Bank einfach so  Auf jeden Fall eine schöne Idee


----------



## Tanny (10. Juni 2015)

Eva-Maria schrieb:


> Sie steht dort, als wäre' sie genau dafür vorgesehen gewesen.



 finde ich auch 
wir haben sie aber gestern auch mindestens 5 x umgestellt und alles umgebaut, weil es mir irgendwie immer noch
nicht gefiel......und das war "schweisstreibend"....die Bank ist sooo schwer - alleine kaum anzuheben geschweige denn
zu transportieren 



Eva-Maria schrieb:


> Du hast aber 'ne wirklich ganz liebe Ma!!!



 ja, ich weiß  ich würde sie auch um nichts in der Welt tauschen wollen 



jule schrieb:


> Die schaut echt klasse aus (wobei ich sie vorher auch seeehr schick gefunden habe



Ich auch.
Aber die blaue Lackierung war da genau passend zum Haus und der Lack blätterte komplett ab.
Außerdem konnte man sich nicht mehr raufsetzen, ohne Angst haben zu müssen, dass die morschen Hölzer
unter einem wegbrechen.
Sie musste also neu beplankt werden und da ich Fan unbehandelter Hölzer im Garten bin........



jule schrieb:


> Gab es denn einen Anlass für das Geschenk oder gabs die Bank einfach so



 beides.
Wir schenken uns in der ganzen Familie eigentlich nie "auf biegen und brechen" irgendtwas,
nur, weil irgendein Festtag ansteht (z.B. Geburtstag, Weihnachten etc.)
Stattdessen schenken wir uns aber durchaus spontan etwas, wenn uns danach ist und/oder wir irgendetwas Tolles
haben/entdecken, von dem wir wissen, dass es dem anderen eine Freude macht.

 das sind dann vorgezogene oder nachträgliche Geburtstags- oder Weihnachtsgeschenke oder so 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## herdsch (10. Juni 2015)

Supi !! Hast eine tolle Mama! )


----------



## Eva-Maria (10. Juni 2015)

... so machen wir das auch, Kirstin!
Wenn einem was Schönes in die Hände fällt... oder was benötigt wird,
wird es halt dann gekauft.... und nicht auf irgendwelche Feiertage gewartet.
Du wirst sicherlich ganz, ganz lange viel Freude an dieser tollen Bank haben.


----------

